# Your Top 5 prospects



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

With the college season about to start, which five players are your top prospects for the 2010 Draft ?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wall
Favors
Henson
Henry
Turner


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

John Wall
Derrick Favors
Willie Warren
John Henson
Ed Davis


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Favors
Wall
D.Cousins
Aldrich
G.Monroe


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Favors over Wall?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Yep all day every day
Wall is really good but Favors is the best in this draft IMO
Only way reason I would take Wall is if I was desperate for a point
BTW I think Cousins is underrated
As far as talent he is top 3 for sure 
Of course we will see if he realizes that talent


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Evan Turner
John Wall
Derrick Favors

Those are the clear cut top 3 IMO.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

wall, monroe, and turner are my top 3.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

How good is Monroe really? I've heard so many different things about him. From what I've seen on YouTube he's definitely a top 10 pick...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Could be...could not be. Its a stacked class.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Where do you all have Willie Warren ranked?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If thats directed at me, he's in the top 10. Not better than Evan Turner, and not sure he's better than Xavier Henry either at the 2 guard position. Explosive scorer though.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

briaN37 said:


> How good is Monroe really? I've heard so many different things about him. From what I've seen on YouTube he's definitely a top 10 pick...


Depends on what he does this year. He just doesn't seem to have the killer instinct to put it all together and bury guys. If he doesn't display dominance (not merely flashes) this season, he might be out of the lottery. If he puts it all together.... he could be really nasty.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I think Warren is a Baron Davis clone


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Willie Warren?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Im not too big on Warren and he isnt as athletic as Davis was nor is he nearly as good a passer


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm going complete and total homer: Lance Stephenson

His passing and vision are underrated. He is going to be playing a lot of SF this season for UC, which won't be his NBA position.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

fjkdsi said:


> Im not too big on Warren and he isnt as athletic as Davis was nor is he nearly as good a passer


Don't worry he's really nothing like Baron Davis anyway...


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

He doesnt have the vision of Davis, but if you watch him play he has a lot of qualities that Baron does.

He excels at getting to the hoop, has the strength to finish at the rim, has very good handles, can easily create his own shot, he is pretty athletic (not Baron Davis athletic, but not many are), has a very good first step, and can hurt you from the perimeter as well.

Tell me these arent Baron Davis type highlights...


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Wall
Turner
Favor
Bradley
Monroe


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Wall 
Favors
Cousins
Henry
Stephenson


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Im surprised more people havent mentioned Aldrich 
He may look like a protypical stiff but he can really play


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Baron Davis a point who can score, Willie Warren is a shooting guard.

As for Aldrich, he's somewhere in the top 10 and he's not a stiff.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Thats my point. Take away the vision and explosion and the result is Willie Warren.

I think Aldrich will be a good NBA player. He has the tools to excel as a big man at the next level, no question.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

John Wall is more like Baron, thats the closest I can go.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm not a fan of Willie Warren. At this point he is a NBA 6th man since he can't play the point.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Warren was terrific in that Kansas game but outside of that he didnt do much the whole season to be a future top 10 pick
We will see maybe he will step it up without Griffin 
Honestly I wouldnt be surprised if Tiny becomes the star of the team


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Good point, I really like Tiny Gallon if he can stay in shape.

He has the size and the agility to make an impact playing with Mason-Griffin and Warren on the perimeter. Really excited to see him play.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Quick update
I still think Wall and Favors are 1 and 2 (of course I now think Wall is 1)
Than there is Motiejunas from Lithuania

next 5:
1. Al Farouq Aminu
2. Cole Aldrich
3. Evan Turner
4. Ed Davis
5. Devin Ebanks


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

1.Walls
2.Derrick Favors
3.Rodney Williams
4.Al-Farouq Aminu
5.Jeffery Taylor


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Really Rodney Williams i like him and Royce White but top 5 interesting
I havent seen any Minnesota games this season care to explain why you put him in the top 5?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Just watched some Rodney Williams highlights and all I can say is wow 
Of course its hard to say of just highlights (which is all ive seen so far even though not just the ones on youtube) but this guy is a top 10 pick down the line somewhere
His athletism is just amazing possibily unparalled at any level and he actually seems to be able to apply it in a game setting plus he isnt a bad shooter


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Rodney does it all though. I dont know about top 10 pick, but he's going to be a utility type player that can do so much on the court.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> I'm not a fan of Willie Warren. At this point he is a NBA 6th man since he can't play the point.


I actually agree. I just don't see it.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> I'm not a fan of Willie Warren. At this point he is a NBA 6th man since he can't play the point.


But put him next to Mayo and I bet he'd be a pretty effective 1 guard.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

fjkdsi said:


> Really Rodney Williams i like him and Royce White but top 5 interesting
> I havent seen any Minnesota games this season care to explain why you put him in the top 5?



I like Royce White too. I hope he learn his lesson!


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Here is my top 11 right now, havent seen Motiejunas this season so I didnt put him on the list but I think all 11 of these guys will be pretty good NBA players

1. John Wall
2. Derrick Favors
3. Cole Aldrich
4. Evan Turner
5. Al Farouq Aminu
6. Wesley Johnson
7. Greg Monroe
8. Patrick Patterson
9. Xavier Henry
10. DeMarcus Cousins
11. Ed Davis


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Derrick Favors
Evan Turner
John Wall
Patrick Patterson
Ed Davis


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> I'm not a fan of Willie Warren. At this point he is a NBA 6th man since he can't play the point.


You ever heard of the SG position?


----------

